# Im trying to bulk up..



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

How many times a week should I be going to the gym.. my current routine is

Monday- Chest and arms

Wednesday- Legs and lower back

Friday- Shoulders and back


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

3 time's a week is fine mate 

monday chest/triceps

Wednesday leg's/shoulders

Friday back/ bicep's


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Aslong as you get a good workout during the week it should be fine, remember you grow when you rest not in the gym  If you find it doesn't work or you're hot happy mix it up abit, change the routine, try go 4 times etc see what works best for you


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Always with the biceps on a friday ....

lol


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Always with the biceps on a friday ....
> 
> lol


Why lol

Also im going to start with the weight gain shakes.. does this mean I need to be going more than 3 times?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah clubbing night people wants pumped chest and bicep n TIGHT t shirt .. you get guys come in their night out clothes 2 hours curling and hit the clubs .. lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh man I'd ****ing love to see that man hahaha


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It was a joke mate ....

Lots of guys train arms on a friday to get the "ladies".

Weight gain shakes are a bit hit and miss .... lots are full of sugar which will have you gaining a lot of fat.

Try making your own shakes, have a look in the recipe section, lots of nice concoctions in there.

The order in which you train doesn't really matter that much.... I personally do legs on a monday, back and bi's wed then chest and tri's on friday... only because on monday the squat rack is ALWAYS free... nobody wants to start the week with supersets of squats and lunges lol!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Oh man I'd ****ing love to see that man hahaha


you get the ODD weirdo every now and then some dude on a friday came in shirt tie n trousers trained and left.. hence he was doing arms .. plenty of curling


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol ok, what do you think of myproteins total gainer?

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/total-gainer-%286lb%29/


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

legs on monday .. chest and tricep wednesday .. back and bicep on friday .. shoulders on sunday ..

reason not doing back after legs . when i do back i do deadlift and takes lot of pressure on legs hamstring and my legs are sore lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not too bad mate, the secret is getting good wholesome food down you.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Zzz102 said:


> Lol ok, what do you think of myproteins total gainer?
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/total-gainer-%286lb%29/


listen mate supplement is just little help on the side you need a solid diet .. what's your diet looks like post it up we can help you :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

sizar said:


> legs on monday .. chest and tricep wednesday .. back and bicep on friday .. shoulders on sunday ..
> 
> reason not doing back after legs . when i do back i do deadlift and takes lot of pressure on legs hamstring and my legs are sore lol


Naaaw f*ck that! SLDL on mon followed by deads on wed ftw!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

push, pull, leg day would do you fine to start out :thumbup1:

monday..chest shoulders,triceps..flat bench, seated shoulder press, cgbp

wednesday..back, biceps..deads,bent over rows,chins and bicep curls

friday..legs...squats,leg extensions,ham curls

5x5 on compound lifts. 3x8 on others. Good starting place imo.

Pro mass is good value £44 for 4.5kilos.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

sizar said:


> listen mate supplement is just little help on the side you need a solid diet .. what's your diet looks like post it up we can help you :thumb:


Ok

Breakfest

3 scrambled eggs on two wholemeal toast.

apple

bannana

Protein shake with oats

Snack- Sandwiche ( Usually cheese)

Fruit

Main meal- 2 chicken breast with alot of pasta

Shake

Fruit

Snack- Usually same as above snak

Before bed- Cheese sandwiche.. shake.. fruit..

I know its not a good diet but I dont know what else to have..


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

sizar said:


> legs on monday .. chest and tricep wednesday .. back and bicep on friday .. shoulders on sunday ..
> 
> reason not doing back after legs . when i do back i do deadlift and takes lot of pressure on legs hamstring and my legs are sore lol





Lloyd DA said:


> Naaaw f*ck that! SLDL on mon followed by deads on wed ftw!


You two are gonna confuse the Feck outt'a this poor fella...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> Ok
> 
> Breakfest
> 
> ...


how much do you weigh?? how old are you?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> You two are gonna confuse the Feck outt'a this poor fella...


True :laugh:

Back to the OP.....

You need to totally revise your diet

Eat every three hours with lean meats and good carb sources such as rice among others.

Take a look at the "getting started" section there's a great post by big giver that will tell you all the basics:thumbup1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

leafman said:


> how much do you weigh?? how old are you?


17.. 5ft 9.. 60kg lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Zzz102 said:


> Ok
> 
> Breakfest
> 
> ...


I have made changes above have a look


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> 17.. 5ft 9.. 60kg lol


you could have put it in stone for me lmao, im thick u kno :lol: Seriously 60kilo aint a lot i know that much so u need to be eating anything u get your hands on. You only have one meal in that diet. I wouldnt worry too much about getting a spot on diet if bulking, your 17 so plenty of time, just try eat every 3 hours as somone already said, and have 3 decent meals per day, and then u want snacks threw out the day. Eat plenty of meat and bread, spuds,veg just pile it in :lol: Look in diet section tho as all information is in there :thumbup1:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

sizar said:


> I have made changes above have a look[/quote
> 
> Yeah thats good mate cheers.. But its awkward to fit it all in because I dont have much time throughout the day to prepare the meals.. thats why I was wondering if it'd be a good idea for me to get a weight gain.


----------

